

Jacques Barzun, Historian and Scholar, Dies at 104 - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/26/arts/jacques-barzun-historian-and-scholar-dies-at-104.html

======
quonn
Just about a few months ago someone recommended "From Dawn to Decadence" here
on HN. And I wondered how old this guy is and still doing impressive stuff. I
highly recommend the book, even though the title may cause you to have doubts
about it as a liberal.

~~~
jacques_chester
I think _Dawn to Decadence_ is one of the most fulfilling books I've ever
read. It is a stunningly densely woven survey of western culture since the
1500s.

------
cafard
Well worth reading. "The House of Intellect" is excellent, also "Teacher in
America".

------
ableal
_"According to his biographer, Michael Murray, he began a book called “Janus”
in 2001, that “was to have been a view of present-day culture by an
archaeologist of the thirtieth century.” In 2008, dissatisfied, he put it
aside."_

I think Stanislaw Lem had a couple of stabs at that, although he can't
probably be accused of being wholly serious. That may turn out to be the best
way to go about it, anyway.

